# hunting tubes



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

was just wondering if anyone can help with my hunting tube question - - ok with that, I like big tubes, Frogman style , so does anyone know what he uses? and where there purchased at or is this a forbidden question? hey if so forgive me - I've also used the smaller china tubes and really like them - the 5080's rock - but for what ever the reason I like the big tube look - i'll stop here and see how this goes - thanks Jim


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I purchase my tubing at Simple-Shot. Probably the best slingshot related webstore there is.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

My preferred tubing for hunting and target shooting is Tex's (medium weight) 1/8" I.D. x 3/16" O.D. amber pure fresh dipped latex tubing. It can be found at the following website:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6830-slingshot-supplies-usa-sales-only/

I get much better speed, power and accuracy with this medium weight tubing, as opposed to the heavier stuff.

Works for me!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I like the big tubes too, seems like they last forever and ever. A+ slingshot sells these big tubes I'm not sure but they may be 7/16" tubing that I've read somewhere. Gotta use big heavy ammo with these, and There's kind've a break in process but I've used them to hunt with good effect


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

hey thanks for your replys, ya Nicholson the big tubes rock IMO..... not that the others are any less efficient by any means, like I said the 5080's are great tubes -

my big tubes measure 7/16OD X 1/4"ID X 3/32"wall thickness and are really hard to pull in order to get any speed, yet I see others that shoot with Frogman big tubes that are supposedly 7/16" OD tubes and their pulling 3/4 butterfly and there's no way your going to come close to that pull length with the ones I use and I know their not that much stronger then myself so my thought is they must be using better tube material and would love to acquire the same - I use to be able to get into Frogmans web site but it seems to have been discontinued - I'll have to check with A+ and see - thanks again


----------

